# Budgies Change in Behaviour



## Mazzy787 (Jun 14, 2019)

My budgies have learned to get onto a perch, but it only works inside the cage. Outside the cage, my budgies simply fly away from the perch if I put it next to them. I am not sure what to do, and they are unclipped. I think the only reason they go on the perch is that I am pretty persistent with them and outside the cage that doesn't work because they can simply fly off. They also can eat food from my hand, but again it only works inside. If I try to hand-feed them outside their cage, they will just fly of.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Be patient and keep trying. You may want to try having a small piece of millet in one hand and the perch between the millet and the bird and it may be enough to tempt the bird to step up to reach the millet, which would be the reward. Have you tried different types of perches? All my birds will step up, but they will not step up onto anything but a rope perch, I don't know why, they have multiple types of perches in and outside of their cages but once out of the cage they will not step up onto anything but the rope perch.:dunno:


----------



## Mazzy787 (Jun 14, 2019)

I have already tried a rope perch, a wooden one, a dowel perch, and a calcium one. None seem to work.


----------



## Mazzy787 (Jun 14, 2019)

Cody said:


> Be patient and keep trying. You may want to try having a small piece of millet in one hand and the perch between the millet and the bird and it may be enough to tempt the bird to step up to reach the millet, which would be the reward. Have you tried different types of perches? All my birds will step up, but they will not step up onto anything but a rope perch, I don't know why, they have multiple types of perches in and outside of their cages but once out of the cage they will not step up onto anything but the rope perch.:dunno:


Hiya, And Do you know any other treat besides millet? Locally, I can only find these nutrition sticks which look close. I am unsure if they are the same thing and haven't ever tried them.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

Taming and Bonding is all about helping your budgies learn to trust you and it takes a great deal of time and patience on your part. 
You should never grab your budgies or force them to be touched. 
To bond with your budgies, you need to build their trust in you.
They will have to learn over time that you will not hurt them, grab them and try to force them to allow you to hold them.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Please do not use Emojis from Phones - use Forum Smilies Only
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

It's great to have you with us! :budgie:

You've been given great advice above. Be sure to read through everything provided by FaeryBee as it will help you to stay updated on the best possible of budgie care practices!

Hope to see you around  

Cheers :wave:


----------

